# How to fix Patchy eyeshadow



## Lissy Loo (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello,

I'm wondering if anyone can help me

With some of my MAC shadows i get a patchy looking effect and no matter how much shadow i apply i can't seem to fill in the little gaps. 

I use UDPP which makes it stay put all day but i want to try and get a smoother fiinish. I guess you could say that my lids are kind of dry but not too dry and a little bumpy in texture..Kind of hard to explain.

Do you think i should try using a MAC paint? and if so should i use it with UDPP or on its own?

I really like the smooth frosty effect. even some of my Frost finish shadows are slightly patchy when i compare them to my flatmates using the same shadow...Her colours are just so vivid and she uses a clinique base which i have tried but i didn't like.

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mel


----------



## claresauntie (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi. You need to try a creamy base, like Paint or Shadesticks. You'll be pleased with the results. 

When I use one of these, I don't use UDPP. 

HTH.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 15, 2007)

UDPP didnt work to well for me either,... I use paints and actually so far the best base combo I have found is Frostlite Fluidline and a little shadestick over it. Nice and smooth look. Good luck,.. sometimes it takes a little work to find something that is right for you.


----------



## claresauntie (Jun 15, 2007)

Yay for you! I find Frostlite hard to work with. Wonder why?


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 15, 2007)

I disliked UDPP because it makes things hard to blend, in my opinion.  You should try paints (my fav - but might be drying if your lids are already dry), a cream color base or shadesticks


----------



## Robin (Jun 16, 2007)

I use UDPP but I find that I have to let it dry for quite awhile (maybe about 10 minutes) before applying eyeshadow.  I'll put the UDPP on and then do my hair and go have breakfast before I put eyeshadow on.


----------



## Lissy Loo (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks for your help

I went out and got a sample of Bare Canvas and well i'm lucky it was a sample because it is horrible for me..The colours just wouldn't go on at all and they look so dull when compared to using UDPP. I did one eye with one and one with the other and there was a huge difference. Maybe i need to use more Paqint as i only used a small amount

I guess there is nothing i can do a\bout my bumpy looking eye lids...thats the way my skin is...unless i can change the texture of my skin. maybe a good eye cream

Mel


----------



## jenii (Jun 16, 2007)

It's kind of hard to get if you're in the US, but ARTDECO's eyeshadow base is really the best I've ever used. The colors are truer, and it's easy to blend things over it.

Now that I use that, I don't reach for my paints or shadesticks.


----------



## Lissy Loo (Jun 16, 2007)

i am in the UK, do you know if you can get it here?


----------

